# Overseas Physiotherapists



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello,

I need some information. Anyone aware the job market for overseas physios immigrating to NZ.
I am aware that they have to undergo the registration but after the successful registration how easy it is to get the physio job


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Physiotherapist


----------

